# Severe puppy acne



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

We've been struggling with Piggy's chin acne for months now and I feel like we've tried everything. Our vet is adamant that it will clear up on its own but it's been 5 months and it's now starting to migrate to her upper lip and I'm getting frustrated. I don't want her entire muzzle to look like this and at the rate it's spreading, I'm sure it will if we don't figure this out soon. I'll be taking her to another vet if I have to (4 hour round-trip, so I hope I can find a solution myself finally.) It didn't use to bother her but now I can tell that it's uncomfortable. She's started scratching at it at night, causing the area to get more irritated and bleed constantly.



List of things we've tried:
-Polysporin
-Neosporin
-ACV (both in her water and applied directly)
-Aloe vera
-Washing with warm water
-Washing with soap and water
-Hydrogen peroxide applied daily
-Having her eat out of a muffin tray to prevent scraping of her chin on the food/dish
-Same as above with a baking tray
-Leaving it alone for a few weeks to try and settle on its own
-Two skin scrapings weeks apart negative for Demodex

I'm sure there are other things we've tried that I can't remember off the top of my head. Basically everything I've researched has come back to one of the above methods that haven't worked for us. If you have ANY suggestions please let me know! I'm willing to try pretty much anything at this point.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What about sharing water bowl herpes or whatever Stephan's pup had a few months back? Not sure if there is a test or if you have already had testing done. that stinks. Are they sure its not food related? Has benadryl for a few weeks made any difference?? I am all for Bee Pollen for pretty much everything. It helps regulate their immune systems which could be why its sticking around? Could it be infected? So stressful, sorry you are all going through this. HATE when the vet has no clue.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

My male doesn't have it and they share water and food bowls, so I doubt it's from sharing. I could try using separate bowls for them for a while and see if that helps. The only testing we've had done were the skin scrapes, after they both came up negative my vet was positive that's it's just acne that will clear up as she matures, but it's only getting worse. 

I haven't tried bee pollen, so I can give that a go too. I'm really willing to try anything now. 

I'm fairly certain it isn't food related. Their food has no corn, gluten, soy, beef, by products, etc. None of the usual allergens, and other than her chin, her coat and overall health on the food is great. On that note though we have tried switching formulas which hasn't made a difference. Most recently we switched from Go! Lamb to Go! Duck Sensitivity and Shine. 

Thanks a lot for your tips, I'll start doing some research and trying things out.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

"acne" is a very general term. it can have different causes. and treatment is specific to the cause. i'm not taking a shot at your vet. but he should know that.
a skin scrape is good for seeing small organisms like mites and other arthropods. and some vets have a microscope capable of seeing bacteria. but fungus (yeast) is much harder to detect.
if your vet has already done 2 negative scrapes, my first reaction is to say its a fungal issue. and its location is difficult to treat because she can lick off any topical ointment. that would mean a round of anti-fungal meds (which can be hard on her liver and kidneys). there are supplements that can help protect liver cells like milk thistle.
my second guess is something viral. like canine herpes as ames mentioned.
i will keep my fingers crossed for you. maybe the vet is right. general acne would be a blessing. but read up on "candida" just in case. and let me know how it goes. hope she gets better.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thank you! Kind of sad when you hear a better description of possible issues on a forum versus from your vet, hey? I really appreciate it. Seems I may have to make the trip out to the vet in the city to get this figured out. I always took my vet's word that it was harmless acne, didn't even consider that it could be something more serious. I will do the research you've suggested and hopefully be able to post an update with some concrete news/progress soon.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

If it were me and none of those things were working I'd probably give her a round of antifungal meds...or even do an antibiotic like Cephalexin...you can order online for these things  but they are for fish LOL! Funny how the market for the same thing for dogs and cats is jacked up in price and not "available" except by a vet...  I would try the antifungal first then do the antibiotic...but that is just me. It sounds so frustrating! Doesn't sound like herpes to me...I'd wash it with iodine 3 times a day...I wouldn't put those thick creams on because they will just further clog the pores and not let anything out...just my thoughts 
Fish Antibiotics - Free Shipping on NON-Prescription Fish Antibiotics


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Try witch hazel, seems to be a great thing to have in the house anyways...has lots of uses.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ooooo yeah that too!! ^^^ I had great success when Tandie broke out in funky bumps when I applied witch hazel all over and then the iodine.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

So we finally made the decision to go to our back-up vet for Pig's chin. She got a shot of antibiotics, a week of oral antibiotics to start, and an anti-fungal cream to apply daily. Hopefully we see results in the next couple weeks. We'll be getting two more weeks of oral antibiotics if she does okay on them as they're pretty strong and may upset her stomach.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

good luck! keep us posted.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thank you! Will do.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

So here's an update on Pig. She's been on the antibiotics and the Viaderm anti-fungal cream for just over a week now and we're already seeing amazing results. The skin is significantly less swollen and irritated, the sores are scabbing over and healing, and her little white goatee is starting to grow back. I'm just kicking myself for not going to a different vet earlier! She'll continue the regimen for another two weeks and then we'll have a check up with the new vet to see if we should continue or let it be.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

such improvement, glad you found a solution.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So glad to hear she is looking and feeling better I am sure  YAY for Pig!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Good to hear that she is doing better now! She won't hold it against you, I'm sure she knows it's hard to find a really good vet


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for all your suggestions and support, guys! Just so happy to finally be seeing some progress here. I'm sure Piggy's feeling much better too!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------

